# Exo terra



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

I went and got a new exo terra today (don't feel like waiting for Petco to send new one) waiting for some more air plants to come to add to it other than that what do you think needs added. The ghosts are going in there...


----------



## stacy (Aug 18, 2012)

love it!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome!

What substrate is that?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What substrate is that?


cypress bed I like the lighter color for the ghosts


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe more sticks and thicker ones with moss and more plants will make it better like grass.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have more plants coming where supposed to be here today but you know the mail


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 18, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I have more plants coming where supposed to be here today but you know the mail


What kinds? Orchids?!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Very cool!

How many ghosts will you keep in there?

Will you have to separate females at any point?

What's the game plan?

In case I ever want to do it?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

There is 21 ghosts in here at the moment L3- L4 and yes i believe I will have to separate males and females


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sueb, I keep trying to message you, but my inbox won't load(same with Agent A). I don't think I want the Exo terra. To Craigslist you go. I don't think that shipping will be cheap at all.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Sueb, I keep trying to message you, but my inbox won't load(same with Agent A). I don't think I want the Exo terra. To Craigslist you go. I don't think that shipping will be cheap at all.


ok thats no prob


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice cage setup! I'm thinking of getting that kind of setup with the airplants and stuff for some dart frogs.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nice cage setup! I'm thinking of getting that kind of setup with the airplants and stuff for some dart frogs.


I dont know about dart frogs but do they need a wetter environment? I know the air plants have to dry out between waterings


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

the exo terra has all the plants in now here some updated pics


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 21, 2012)

nice set up .


----------



## JackTopus (Aug 21, 2012)

wow looks great! does that background come with that type of tank?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

yep comes with the setup


----------



## hierodula (Aug 21, 2012)

How do you attach the plants, and what are they're watering needs?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

hierodula said:


> How do you attach the plants, and what are they're watering needs?


they are attached with hot glue (can also buy a special glue which supposedly is water resistant)

they just have to be sprayed couple times a week and allowed to dry in between


----------



## hierodula (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya I always get plant at the store, but I get one's that need lots of water, and they end up dying because I cant really water them with mantids inside the tank.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful! There are many Ghost Mantii.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Those are beautiful! There are many Ghost Mantii.


There are 21 ghosts


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome cool!


----------

